# The finds of one dump I’ve been working on for many years.



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 28, 2020)

Pic one and 2 are embossed







Pic 3 is blank bottles.


Pics 4 and 5 are metal and plaster bottles. Metal 2 are shaving stIcks, larger plaster bottle is cheese, smaller plaster is blank.






have also found a multitude of items including a Diamond Jubilee pin from 1927, a spoon, a knife, a toy rhinoceros, pair of keys, compass, arrowhead and a child’s teapot. Also found a Mennen metal bottle of baby powder but my dog chewed it up. Let me know what you think!


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 28, 2020)

Also it’s pretty amazing how much I keep finding. Been working on it since 2014-15, and I found 3 new bottles today, a Hugnut perfume, Heinz Ketchup and the blank plaster bottle. Might go back out again, it’s really windy today, so there’s no mosquitos!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice bottles.  Even nicer view from your place!


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 28, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> Nice bottles.  Even nicer view from your place!



Thanks!


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 28, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> Also it’s pretty amazing how much I keep finding. Been working on it since 2014-15, and I found 3 new bottles today, a Hugnut perfume, Heinz Ketchup and the blank plaster bottle. Might go back out again, it’s really windy today, so there’s no mosquitos!



Ended up going out again. Found a bottle of cod liver oil with lime and soda as well as a blank bottle that looks like a salt shaker.


----------



## RCO (Jul 28, 2020)

keep in mind a lot of the bottles made back then were mass produced so many are fairly common . if you find anything with local town or city names on it , they might be a lot harder to find , interesting dump seems to have been worth exploring


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah I’m trying to find one that says Parry Sound or something. Kingston stuff is cool too. 





RCO said:


> keep in mind a lot of the bottles made back then were mass produced so many are fairly common . if you find anything with local town or city names on it , they might be a lot harder to find , interesting dump seems to have been worth exploring


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> Yeah I’m trying to find one that says Parry Sound or something. Kingston stuff is cool too.



Parry Sound bottles are insanely hard to find , I recently bought one on ebay its posted to the soda section , its the H reid bottle from the 20's 

I've never found any Parry Sound bottles in the wild but never really dug a dump there although been there many times before .

not sure if I've even seen a Parry Sound druggist bottle although I'd imagine one would exist , is milk jugs from parry sound and a couple different soda bottles 

I'd imagine parry sound bottles would only likely be found in a small geographic area around parry sound and perhaps Georgian bay ,
 also some railways that went there so could be some along them , one went west thru some tiny towns all the way thru Algonquin park , others went north > south all the way to Sudbury


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 29, 2020)

Those are some really great finds!


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 30, 2020)

RCO said:


> Parry Sound bottles are insanely hard to find , I recently bought one on ebay its posted to the soda section , its the H reid bottle from the 20's
> 
> I've never found any Parry Sound bottles in the wild but never really dug a dump there although been there many times before .
> 
> ...



I live in Pte Au Baril, which is in between Sudbury and Parry Sound. Very sure it had train connection to Parry Sound as well.


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> I live in Pte Au Baril, which is in between Sudbury and Parry Sound. Very sure it had train connection to Parry Sound as well.



never really been there before other than one time years ago I had to go to Sudbury and drove thru there . 

likely be bottles from Parry Sound in that area , it be within range , I was thinking like a 30 minute drive from say downtown parry sound in any direction as the most likely area to find bottles from it  

I live in Muskoka and never found a marked bottle from parry sound ever 

only bottle with any connection to parry sound I've found was part of a broken Cormacks ginger ale bottle , it was made in Parry Sound in the 60's ,


----------

